# Need for Speed Underground/Most Wanted Alternativen



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (1. September 2013)

Hey,
bin wieder auf den Geschmack der guten alten NfS-Teile gekommen und brauche jetzt neues Racing-Futter.
Welche Spiele haben ein ähnliches Gameplay (und Tuning-Möglichkeiten)?

Schon gespielt:
Need for Speed Underground 1-2
NfS Most Wanted
Neuere NfS-Teile (alle kacke )
Burnout Paradise
Race Driver Grid

Grüße,
Like A Sir


----------



## keinnick (1. September 2013)

Evtl. Juiced 1&2 noch. Habe ich allerdings nie gespielt und kann darum nicht sagen ob die Spiele mit NFS vergleichbar sind.


----------



## parel (1. September 2013)

Wenn Du auf Tuning verzichten kannst dann hol dir Split Second oder Blur beides hammer Games.


----------



## NerdFlanders (1. September 2013)

Ja, Juiced sollte recht ähnlich sein.

Ansonsten die Midnight Club Serie von R*, ältere Teile gibt es auch für PC, das "neuerste", MC:LA, leider nur für Konsole.

Leider bin ich am Handy on und kann nix liken, aber nach NfS:MW (dem Originalen) ging es mit der Serie wirklich bergab :/

PS: meine neuerste Hoffnung liegt übrigens bei GTA5, der Tuning Part soll so umfangreich werden wie in MC :freu:

PPS: ebenfalls SEHR empfehlenswert FlatOut 2, das ist zwar nicht wie NfS:U aber wenn du BurnOut mochtest, wirst du FO2 lieben (FO3 ist Müll)


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (1. September 2013)

Flatout 2 spielen wir immer auf LANs - auch ein recht geiler Titel 

Meine Hoffnung: The Crew
Sieht aus wie Need for Speed mit Burnout Elementen und als MMO verpackt <3


----------



## MezZo_Mix (1. September 2013)

Juiced. Ist müll Dran wird man kein Spaß haben  Selbst Hochgetunte Fahrzeuge fühlen sich an wie Standard schrott


----------



## Rodny (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich fand Split Second soooo gut.


----------

